# Logic Pro X 10.3.2 is released.



## Ashermusic (Jul 18, 2017)

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you Jay. I'll probably wait at least a week to hear some comments, feedback from everybody please pass them on when you get a chance.

A great looking update for Apple Alchemy users!


----------



## dbudde (Jul 18, 2017)

Crashes for me every time on launch. Running beta version of High Sierra.


----------



## Matt Riley (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah I'm going to wait and watch.


----------



## Red (Jul 18, 2017)

Got updated by accident this morning...

But it's running smooth on the latest sierra. 10.12.5

the GUI responsiveness feels definitely quicker.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 18, 2017)

Runs great here... I had a massive graphic lag in 10.3 and 10.3.1 when selecting regions with open event list... and my event list is always open. So I used 10.2.4 until today... now 10.3.2 GUI runs really fast again! Finally!


----------



## Musicam (Jul 18, 2017)

I 


Ashermusic said:


> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718



I dont see the update in my app sore account. I have 10.3.0


----------



## Saxer (Jul 18, 2017)

Musicam said:


> I dont see the update in my app sore account. I have 10.3.0


The "Logic Pro X" app has to be in the applications folder of your system drive. The updater won't recognize it when it's renamed or moved to another location. And you need MacOS 10.11 or higher.


----------



## Musicam (Jul 18, 2017)

Saxer said:


> The "Logic Pro X" app has to be in the applications folder of your system drive. The updater won't recognize it when it's renamed or moved to another location. And you need MacOS 10.11 or higher.



I have 10.11.6


----------



## Saxer (Jul 18, 2017)

Musicam said:


> I have 10.11.6


Can you buy it from the app store again? If you already purchased it they will not collect the cash again.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 18, 2017)

It's a good update. GUI is less laggy. New percussion sounds are great. No gotchas. Yet.


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 18, 2017)

So far so good.


----------



## Musicam (Jul 18, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Can you buy it from the app store again? If you already purchased it they will not collect the cash again.


Again? I dotn see the update on my account of App store


----------



## buschmann (Jul 18, 2017)

dbudde said:


> Crashes for me every time on launch. Running beta version of High Sierra.


Know bug, I found out a little to late. I had to downgrade to Sierra.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 18, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Again? I dotn see the update on my account of App store


Are you sure you're logged in with your user ID you purchased Logic with?


----------



## jonnybutter (Jul 18, 2017)

Also going to wait a bit, but some nice solid new things, e.g.: a key command to Remove Fades (thank you0; and: Shift-clicking when closing in a plug-in window now closes all open plug-in windows. nice.


----------



## Musicam (Jul 18, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Are you sure you're logged in with your user ID you purchased Logic with?



Yes of course


----------



## dbudde (Jul 18, 2017)

buschmann said:


> Know bug, I found out a little to late. I had to downgrade to Sierra.



Thanks. That's what I figured. I assume the next beta will resolve this (or soon enough anyway). It also affects Garageband.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 18, 2017)

dbudde said:


> Crashes for me every time on launch. Running beta version of High Sierra.


Why on earth would you run a beta OS on a music production machine?

I run my betas in vm's, always will


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 18, 2017)

So I was getting a crazy interface lag whenever I use non-kontakt stuff such as sylenth1/LFOtools/Zebra2 on 10.3.1 so I had to roll back to 10.2.4. Anyone who had the same issue know if this has been fixed in the newest update?


----------



## dbudde (Jul 18, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Why on earth would you run a beta OS on a music production machine?
> 
> I run my betas in vm's, always will



Who said I use a music production machine? I like living on the edge.


----------



## desert (Jul 18, 2017)

Still waiting for the key command to close/open a plugin...


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 18, 2017)

desert said:


> Still waiting for the key command to close/open a plugin...



I always wondered if there was one, I've always clicked for it but not till now I realize how annoying it is to click every single damn time now that you have mentioned it. but now I am surprised that there isn't a key command for it


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 19, 2017)

Just seen that if I use the inspector to transpose a region, the transpose value is displayed after the region name, very handy.


----------



## Musicam (Jul 19, 2017)

dbudde said:


> Thanks. That's what I figured. I assume the next beta will resolve this (or soon enough anyway). It also affects Garageband.



Only to


jonathanwright said:


> Just seen that if I use the inspector to transpose a region, the transpose value is displayed after the region name, very handy.


Is this update only in Sierra?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 19, 2017)

I would like to be able to reverse an audio file without having to make a copy of it first...


----------



## Saxer (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Still waiting for the key command to close/open a plugin...


I have a screen set with an open plugin window with it's chain symbol set to violet. This window follows the selected track and shows the current plugin of the same slot.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 19, 2017)

Saxer said:


> So I used 10.2.4 until today... now 10.3.2 GUI runs really fast again! Finally!


the GUI was never that fast. never, not on any older LX version. this is a huge step forward.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 19, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I would like to be able to reverse an audio file without having to make a copy of it first...


you can reverse an audio region by using the region parameter REVERSE - unless the track is in flex mode which disables this option. the reversion is non destructive in this case.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 19, 2017)

Really? And it doesn't reverse the whole file? So if I have other instances of the audio file in the track (or any other) they won't all get reversed too?


----------



## lpuser (Jul 19, 2017)

dbudde said:


> Crashes for me every time on launch. Running beta version of High Sierra.



OT: The beta version of High Sierra is far (and I really mean far-far) from stable, so that´s expected. I have tried to install HS on my Macbook Pro and it took 3 installs from recovery partition incl. re-formatting etc. unless it did finally boot up. From then onwards, the Macbook decided to a) not boot at all b) become completely unresponsive c) loose WiFi connection complete ... you name it. Reverted back to Sierra and all fine.


----------



## lpuser (Jul 19, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> So I was getting a crazy interface lag whenever I use non-kontakt stuff such as sylenth1/LFOtools/Zebra2 on 10.3.1 so I had to roll back to 10.2.4. Anyone who had the same issue know if this has been fixed in the newest update?



You should really try 10.3.2 (make a copy of your application in the applications folder before, so you can go back at any time).

The latest version of Logic incorporates a huge number of bug fixes, the team has invested a lot of time in improving the GUI speed and there are no drawbacks compared to 10.2.4 or 10.3.1 over here.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 19, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> you can reverse an audio region by using the region parameter REVERSE - unless the track is in flex mode which disables this option. the reversion is non destructive in this case.





Puzzlefactory said:


> Really? And it doesn't reverse the whole file? So if I have other instances of the audio file in the track (or any other) they won't all get reversed too?


It does reverse the file, so other regions that use that audio file will also be reversed unless you copy it. I agree that it's irritating.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 19, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> It does reverse the file, so other regions that use that audio file will also be reversed unless you copy it. I agree that it's irritating.




Of course it does, it is the same audio file. All a region in Logic does is point to an audio file or section of one one a drive and say "look over there." So use the key command for convert region to new audio file, then reverse it.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 19, 2017)

jacobthestupendous said:


> It does reverse the file, so other regions that use that audio file will also be reversed unless you copy it. I agree that it's irritating.


no, i've just tried. i've copied the region, selected the first one and ticked reverse. the second one still plays forward. and, there is only one audio file in the project audio window. i'm talking about the region parameter REVERSE (which is located within the "more" tab of the region parameters). not the Reverse in Audio > File > Function


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jul 19, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Of course it does, it is the same audio file. All a region in Logic does is point to an audio file or section of one one a drive and say "look over there." So use the key command for convert region to new audio file, then reverse it.



I don't know about "of course it does", other DAW software seems perfectly capable of non destructive audio editing. Don't see why Logic couldn't do it too...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 19, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I don't know about "of course it does", other DAW software seems perfectly capable of non destructive audio editing. Don't see why Logic couldn't do it too...



Logic does lot of non-destructive editing. But on this feature , that is how it has worked always. Maybe however it has changed from what Marc (babylonwaves) just wrote? I have not tried it out yet.

EDIT:

I just tried it and Marc is correct. Reverse will indeed now reverse a region without effecting the other regions that refer to the same audio file.Very cool and I officially retract my "Of course it does


----------



## PJMorgan (Jul 19, 2017)

Much quicker & less laggy GUI on my 5k iMac, This was worth the update alone for me.



Ashermusic said:


> Logic does lot of non-destructive editing. But on this feature , that is how it has worked always. Maybe however it has changed from what Marc (babylonwaves) just wrote? I have not tried it out yet.



Yes you can now non-destructively reverse a region, the option is in the region inspector. I could be wrong but I think this option's been there since 10.3.


----------



## mac (Jul 19, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> no, i've just tried. i've copied the region, selected the first one and ticked reverse. the second one still plays forward. and, there is only one audio file in the project audio window. i'm talking about the region parameter REVERSE (which is located within the "more" tab of the region parameters). not the Reverse in Audio > File > Function



Yeah, although the reverse option parameter isn't destructive, it's still far from ideal. When you select the reversed region and open the file editor, it doesn't flip the waveform, and you're still destructively editing all copies, reversed or not. I know this is 'obvious', but the Logic team still need to up their audio file game. I'm sure one day it'll be as well handled as Ableton. It already 100x better than a few years back, and I'm happy enough.

Oh, the GUI is MUCH snappier now too


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm confused. The the "reverse" is a region specific playback only parameter, why should it flip the waveform in the audio track editor anyway? If with a MIDI region you change the gate time, it does nopt effect the disp[lay of the notes in the Piano Roll editor, as again, it is playback only.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Still waiting for the key command to close/open a plugin...


The problem i see here is how would the key command know which plugin to open or close. If it's for a selected track and you have 3 plugins on the track, how would it know which one?

The key command v will toggle all open plugins to close and open. This is different than what your asking for, but quite useful.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 19, 2017)

Certainly a key command to open the active instrument would be very useful indeed, it's one of those little things I miss from Cubase/S1.


----------



## samphony (Jul 19, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> I would like to be able to reverse an audio file without having to make a copy of it first...


Use the inspector or the key command for that.


----------



## clisma (Jul 19, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Certainly a key command to open the active instrument would be very useful indeed, it's one of those little things I miss from Cubase/S1.


Like this? Can be done with macro in third party software.


----------



## mac (Jul 19, 2017)

@clisma Wait, is that hijacking and moving the cursor to force a click event?


----------



## clisma (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes. The macro works by recognizing parts of the GUI and acting on them, essentially replacing your hand by using the cursor. That's why those movements are so sudden, angular and precise.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Still waiting for the key command to close/open a plugin...



v is the default. It opens/closes all the plug-ins you have open in one swell foop.

Sorry if someone already posted this.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 19, 2017)

my interface lag from using LFOtool and zebra2/sylenth1 seems to be gone so far. So far so good. Ok I just have to say one last negative about logic pro x. It seriously took 4 years for Logic Pro X to finally become actually ok.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> v is the default. It opens/closes all the plug-ins you have open in one swell foop.
> 
> Sorry if someone already posted this.



Can you open only the VST from only 1 track like the kontakt (not effects) or sylenth1? with a key command. Let me know.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

And if you want the plug-in that's open to switch with the track you select, click the chain link icon at the upper right of any open plug-in window.

You can also keep one or more open all the time.

All of this can be stored with the screenset.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 19, 2017)

To give an example from Cubase/S1. I have 'i' set to be my key command (creative I know), so if I press it the VI on the track I have selected will open. No need to navigate to the mixer or inspector to click on the VI slot.

It's a small thing, but over the hours does count as a useful timesaver.

I like the purple link icon, but find Kontakt instruments can really slow it down.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

ctsal, you want the instrument plug-in to open with a key command rather than double-clicking. I don't think you can do that.

(To avoid confusion, I've always resisted using the term "VST" generically, because most instrument plug-ins aren't VST format.)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

jonathanwright, it's the same thing in Logic - as I posted (spanning several posts, which is probably annoying for someone who doesn't know about this  ).


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> jonathanwright, it's the same thing in Logic - as I posted (spanning several posts, which is probably annoying for someone who doesn't know about this  ).



Cheers Nick.

So if I press 'v' when a track is selected, it will open the Vi for that track?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

Jonathan - yes, if you open the first plug-in and click its chain link icon.

So there are two things: 1. you need to open a plug-in(s) to toggle it(them) on/off using v; 2. the chain link icon means the open plug-in displayed is linked to the currently-selected track.

You can also use combinations of 1 and 2 by opening multiple plug-in windows, for example if you want several processing plug-ins on the bus to stay open but you want to see just the current V.I. you're playing.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Jonathan - yes, if you open the first plug-in and click its chain link icon.
> 
> So there are two things: 1. you need to open a plug-in(s) to toggle it(them) on/off using v; 2. the chain link icon means the open plug-in displayed is linked to the currently-selected track.
> 
> You can also use combinations of 1 and 2 by opening multiple plug-in windows, for example if you want several processing plug-ins on the bus to stay open but you want to see just the current V.I. you're playing.



Thanks Nick, I'll check when I'm back in the studio tomorrow.

So it I open the Vi window, link it, then close it, then change tracks, will the 'new' Vi open?

I only ask as I prefer not to have plugin windows open all the time, because of the aforementioned Kontakt slowdown.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

No, the old one will open. But if you then change tracks and go back - for example hit the down and then up arrows - it'll switch to the plug-in for the current track.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've noticed something odd on three different computers. When I insert a drummer ... the drummers have disappeared! It inserts a drummer, but I can't see their pictures anymore or switch drummers. All I see is the right window showing "Beats Presets", the grid, and drum set highlighted. But I don't see the list of drummers on the left and the ability to choose between them.

This has happened on 3 different computers, so I'm guessing this must be an option that needs to be turned on?

Any ideas?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ah ... they moved it! 

You have to have Library turned on, and it is all in that window now.


----------



## Dom (Jul 19, 2017)

Release notes look great, but the update is not appearing in my App Store. I'm on OS X 10.11.6 which should be ok according to the Apples system requirements. Anyone else having problems on El Capitan? Logic appears fine under "purchased". Have logged in and out of the App Store, restarted etc.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 19, 2017)

Makes me think how i put older os x version back (i have backups) if recent one mess my plugins or anything other important. If i want buy this next year.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

There's also macOS update today - 10.12.6.

I haven't installed it.


----------



## desert (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> v is the default. It opens/closes all the plug-ins you have open in one swell foop.
> 
> Sorry if someone already posted this.


Nooo, nonono. This is the same reply I always get when I post this suggestion.

I'm talking about the software instrument (PLAY, Kontakt, Omnisphere). Pressing "v" doesn't do shit.


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Nooo, nonono. This is the same reply I always get when I post this suggestion.
> 
> I'm talking about the software instrument (PLAY, Kontakt, Omnisphere). Pressing "v" doesn't do shit.


The shit that happens when I press "v" is that my Kontakt instrument window on the currently selected window closes, along with any other effect plugin windows that happen to be open. In combination with the "link" feature when changing tracks, as Nick suggested, this does the job for me.

EDIT: Edited to show correct key command. Yeah, I understand it can be a pain if you just want to close Kontakt, Omnisphere, etc. but keep your effects plugins open. There your option is to save screen sets. Maybe one with the VI open and one with the VI closed. Then use the "link" with these default screen sets (on your plugins), but you'd still have to change tracks to the one you want to use after recalling said "VI open" or "VI closed" screen set.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> There's also macOS update today - 10.12.6.
> 
> I haven't installed it.




So there is. Well, since I am not working on a project, I will give it a spin.


----------



## desert (Jul 19, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> The shit that happens when I press "v" is that my Kontakt instrument window on the currently selected window closes, along with any other effect plugin windows that happen to be open. In combination with the "link" feature when changing tracks, as Nick suggested, this does the job for me.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I understand it can be a pain if you just want to close Kontakt, Omnisphere, etc. but keep your effects plugins open. There your option is to save screen sets. Maybe one with the VI open and one with the VI closed. Then use the "link" with these default screen sets (on your plugins), but you'd still have to change tracks to the one you want to use after recalling said "VI open" or "VI closed" screen set.



Good to know, but it has never "opened" a software instrument for me. Would love to be proven wrong haha


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Good to know, but it has never "opened" a software instrument for me. Would love to be proven wrong haha


It seems doable. Let's hope they add that simple feature in the future.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Good to know, but it has never "opened" a software instrument for me. Would love to be proven wrong haha



Command V does not open anything. Once a software instrument or any other plugin is already open, it will then toggle it or them off and back on. It's just an easy way to clear the screen and then recall it back. I know that's not what your looking for, but what your looking for does not exist in Logic (yet)...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2017)

Just to be sure, it's just v, not Command/V (which of course is reserved for Paste)!

Also, I want to repeat that screensets can remember one or more open plug-in windows, their positions, whether or not they're hidden, and so on. So you only have to open a plug-in window once and store it as part of the screenset.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 19, 2017)

desert said:


> Nooo, nonono. This is the same reply I always get when I post this suggestion.
> 
> I'm talking about the software instrument (PLAY, Kontakt, Omnisphere). Pressing "v" doesn't do shit.



yea I want exactly what you want. Just the software instrument.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Just to be sure, it's just v, not Command/V (which of course is reserved for Paste)!
> 
> Also, I want to repeat that screensets can remember one or more open plug-in windows, their positions, whether or not they're hidden, and so on. So you only have to open a plug-in window once and store it as part of the screenset.



Oops, that is correct. My mistake. Sorry if that caused any confusion. I was thinking "key command" V


----------



## desert (Jul 19, 2017)

I think someone posted a link where we can submit a feature. Does anyone remember? I could post this idea.


----------



## Vik (Jul 20, 2017)

Here's the link:
https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html
Maybe it's a good idea to mention, when you suggest a dedicated key command for opening the instrument plugin on selected track, that this is different from what V does.

V ("Show/Hide all plugin windows) seems buggy, btw. Once you have used it, and try to just open one plugin by clicking on it by using the mouse, all the plugins that were previously closed with V will now open.

This means that once you have used V, there's no immediate way to just open one of the plugins again - so if you had, say, 5 plugins open when you closed them last time with V, clicking on one of them with the mouse will open 5 plugins. That's not what I want if I click on only one plugin. The remedy is to manually close the (in this case) 4 plugins you don't want to see, but I doubt that this is 'expected behaviour'.


----------



## Raindog (Jul 20, 2017)

But there is still no convenient option to put the buses within the mixer in a user specific order (without changing the track order), or did I miss something? I did convert from Cubase to Logic a while ago, but this is something I find not very intuitive when using Logic (though I never regretted to have changed DAW).


----------



## PeterN (Jul 20, 2017)

Finally you can get rid of that box popping up, "Shall we copy the automation too" or whatever, by putting "dont ask this again". H*ll, having it around each time you copy the midi was becoming annoying. So thats a good thing.

Wonder when they change the sampler, its from the 1960's - lets hope its changed before 2020.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 20, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Makes me think how i put older os x version back (i have backups) if recent one mess my plugins or anything other important. If i want buy this next year.


Ps. to get a backup of your current version is it only to copy the icon/app from Applications on my mac (renamr it?) and that's it? 
Still running 10.2.- something. 

Ah nvm, found it:
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202992


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 20, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Ps. to get a backup of your current version is it only to copy the icon/app from Applications on my mac (renamr it?) and that's it?
> Still running 10.2.- something.


yes. select logic app. press cmd-d (to duplicate the file, then rename it). and you're done. all those 10.x versions work in parallel.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 20, 2017)

babylonwaves said:


> yes. select logic app. press cmd-d (to duplicate the file, then rename it). and you're done. all those 10.x versions work in parallel.


Ah thx dude, great!
So the upgrade will have its new icon placed there and overwrite the current one bc of the name and the original LPX version in there? 
And if I don't like it I'll just remove it and get back to the original file?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 20, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> Ah thx dude, great!
> So the upgrade will have its new icon placed there and overwrite the current one bc of the name and the original LPX version in there?
> And if I don't like it I'll just remove it and get back to the original file?


here's what I do. I keep a couple of versions for various reasons. they all live in the applications folder and the names are Logic X 10.2.app Logic X 10.3.2.app etc. - now, when i double click a project, it will start the latest version of logic. but if i'd like to open a project in a specific version, i just drag it onto the corresponding app and it will open in there.
the important part is that at least one of the logic version need to have the original name, otherwise you might run into issues with installing a new version once it becomes available


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 20, 2017)

Peter N said:


> ...Wonder when they change the sampler, its from the 1960's - lets hope its changed before 2020.



As someone with a massive EXS24 library who sometimes uses *hundreds* of instances of it, I'd be fine with an update as long as it wouldn't mess with its incredible efficiency. Alchemy reads EXS24 libraries so there's your playground if you want to mangle... and anyone serious about this stuff has Kontakt, so there's your deep sampler that everyone uses... I just don't get the need to mess with a good thing given the existing options.

Other than a simple GUI facelift and bringing in the sorely missing Redmatica stuff (ESPECIALLY EXS manager for file management/missing samples) - I know a lot of pro users who would be hacked if EXS turned into a bloated, complicated sampler like Kontakt. We already have that covered - EXS does its job remarkably well!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 20, 2017)

Peter N said:


> Finally you can get rid of that box popping up, "Shall we copy the automation too" or whatever, by putting "dont ask this again". H*ll, having it around each time you copy the midi was becoming annoying. So thats a good thing.


that feature exists since eons. and if you change your mind later you can enable the question again in preferences > automation > move track automation with region


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 20, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> As someone with a massive EXS24 library who sometimes uses *hundreds* of instances of it, I'd be fine with an update as long as it wouldn't mess with its incredible efficiency. Alchemy reads EXS24 libraries so there's your playground if you want to mangle... and anyone serious about this stuff has Kontakt, so there's your deep sampler that everyone uses... I just don't get the need to mess with a good thing given the existing options.
> 
> Other than a simple GUI facelift and bringing in the sorely missing Redmatica stuff (ESPECIALLY EXS manager for file management/missing samples) - I know a lot of pro users who would be hacked if EXS turned into a bloated, complicated sampler like Kontakt. We already have that covered - EXS does its job remarkably well!




But I would like to see it given some scripting capabilities so that more third party people would develop for it. There used to be a lot of them, now, only a few.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 20, 2017)

whinecellar said:


> As someone with a massive EXS24 library who sometimes uses *hundreds* of instances of it, I'd be fine with an update as long as it wouldn't mess with its incredible efficiency. Alchemy reads EXS24 libraries so there's your playground if you want to mangle... and anyone serious about this stuff has Kontakt, so there's your deep sampler that everyone uses... I just don't get the need to mess with a good thing given the existing options.
> 
> Other than a simple GUI facelift and bringing in the sorely missing Redmatica stuff (ESPECIALLY EXS manager for file management/missing samples) - I know a lot of pro users who would be hacked if EXS turned into a bloated, complicated sampler like Kontakt. We already have that covered - EXS does its job remarkably well!



1000 times this. I love the editor too for it's distinct old school feel.
That's the thing though. Working with the EXS24 is so simple. I just duplicate them as I go and I keep coming back to the workflow despite trying other "newer" ways.

I often think that more "modern workflows" are actually convoluted when I see them in action on YouTube. So much bussing, rewire, syncing, flashing lights. Almost as if the need to sell new software and hardware complicates things. Wrapper plugins within plugins. (Within another plugin.) Maybe I'm old.

I think that EXS24 will remain relatively untouched. It forms the backbone of a lot of the Logic library including the factory sounds, Drummer and the new percussion looping thing, so it wouldn't make much sense to turn it into a resource hogging monster. Like Whinecellar said, Alchemy is there for the crazy sound design.

<Raises glass to the EXS24>


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 20, 2017)

Awesome. GUI indeed seems quite a bit snappier!

Tempo list "+" bug is still there though (input defaults to position instead of tempo).


----------



## PeterN (Jul 20, 2017)

<Raises glass to the EXS24>[/QUOTE]


Alex Fraser said:


> I think that EXS24 will remain relatively untouched. It forms the backbone of a lot of the Logic library including the factory sounds, Drummer and the new percussion looping thing, so it wouldn't make much sense to turn it into a resource hogging monster. Like Whinecellar said, Alchemy is there for the crazy sound design.
> 
> <Raises glass to the EXS24>



No intention to go down on Logic, Im sure they work hard there, but some of those factory sounds should be banned. Its like giving a career starting ping-pong player a bad ping pong ball and a crappy racket. (Drummer is ok.)

This is personal opinion, no intention to insult anyone. Personally, I wasted a year with those factory sounds, until learning enough to even understand what is Kontakt. Im sure not being the only one. You cant make good music these days with those factory sounds, yet they are being marketed as such. Many of us believed it.


----------



## samphony (Jul 20, 2017)

My wild guess regarding EXS. It will not go away anytime soon. As others stated I too hope it will stay as lean as it is. Logic Pro XI will probably introduce a new sampler with all fancy things one can think of etc.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 20, 2017)

I've probably used EXS stock sounds about 6 times in 10 years, and for one commercial Library. I think most people using it are using it for custom sampling, etc.

I know Christian Henson for ie builds a lot of his custom stuff still in EXS and then converts it to Kontakt.



Peter N said:


> <Raises glass to the EXS24
> 
> 
> No intention to go down on Logic, Im sure they work hard there, but some of those factory sounds should be banned. Its like giving a career starting ping-pong player a bad ping pong ball and a crappy racket. (Drummer is ok.)
> ...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 20, 2017)

Jay:



> But I would like to see it given some scripting capabilities so that more third party people would develop for it. There used to be a lot of them, now, only a few.



And it would have to become an AU format instrument.

But my armchair guess is that ever since Kontakt won the war, the world isn't interested in another format - let alone one that only works in Logic. And Apple is probably still less interested.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 20, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are probably correct, but I can hope.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 20, 2017)

Jay needs to get the Logic team drunk at the next NAMM Show and hypnotize them into doing a EXS update. 





Ashermusic said:


> You are probably correct, but I can hope.


----------



## desert (Jul 20, 2017)

Vik said:


> Here's the link:
> https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html
> Maybe it's a good idea to mention, when you suggest a dedicated key command for opening the instrument plugin on selected track, that this is different from what V does.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vik. I've submitted a form today with your idea included.

If anyone else wants to jump on board, maybe they can see how much this feature could help us :D


----------



## windshore (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone having an issue with Automation??? When I try to write automation on an Audio track, I can't write or see lines for automation. On VI tracks it's working normally...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I've probably used EXS stock sounds about 6 times in 10 years, and for one commercial Library.


that often? you must be a crazy man


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 21, 2017)

Amazing update so far. The new GUI speed is incredible! Fonts also look a little better, or maybe I'm just fantasizing. Don't know what other past annoyances are fixed yet, but surely I'll discover soon enough.

Perhaps envelope editing in piano roll slowness bug is also finally fixed - maybe it's part of the GUI optimisation. I really hope so, so far all good!


----------



## lpuser (Jul 21, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Wonder when they change the sampler, its from the 1960's - lets hope its changed before 2020.



Well, as for the GUI - maybe. But EXS24 is by far the most efficient Sampler in any DAW. Having owned Logic since its PC-days, I have a vast library of EXS24 sounds - some even translated from hardware samplers to EXS24 format using Chicken Systems Translator. It does not only work like a charm, I can flick through presets without any real lag - which means that loading presets with the EXS24 from a standard hard drive is mostly faster than loading similar instruments from an SSD in Kontakt - not to speak of how cumbersome it is in Kontakt without key commands.

So for me, the EXS24 is all about speed and ease of use. For everyone looking for more, there is a vast number of samplers out there and I would guess that most people who are investing in instrument libraries have Kontakt anyway sooner or later.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2017)

If they change the EXS too much, I'm gonna get my pitchfork out..
Regarding the EXS factory library, I use it everyday. Granted, a lot of it is pretty "general midi circa 1995" but..

The pianos work really well in an R&B/pop context, which is where most of my production time is spent. The mellotron is usable. The brand new percussion stuff is nicely layered and deep. Some of the orchestral sounds are usable in the right context. You can tweak the factory strings for example to get mod wheel crossfading between velocity layers. Whilst I used Albion ONE for a short film I scored last year, I did the pitch using the factory string library. Everything is usable in the right context.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 21, 2017)

Guys, I am experiencing a weird issue. MIDI recordings appear late - MUCH late, like more than half a beat! I don't know what is going on, is there a setting I accidentally changed or something SMPTE-related that could cause this? It's really strange, look at this - notes were recorded in time of the metronome to the beat, and see how they appear:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 21, 2017)

Addition to post above.

Regions appear at the right place in Arrange window, but placement in the piano roll is screwed up - you can see the bar number start is screwed compared to the musical grid below.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 21, 2017)

OK I can see that data is actually recorded in the right position, musically speaking, but it appears wrong in the piano roll. Very confusing. As if the piano roll view is offset by some SMPTE amount.

It appears to be a display issue, since closing and opening the piano roll after a recording fixes it. But as soon as I record something SOME notes, after a specific bar will be offset.

EDIT: And then it suddenly stopped happening, after having worked in a project for 20 minutes or so. Woah... seems very random.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm seeing crashes whenever I try to resize a midi region in the arrange window. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 21, 2017)

...MIDI recordings appear late...
@Simon Ravn - may be specifying your OS/hardware could help to trouble shoot/compare with others.
...crashes whenever I try to resize a midi region...
@PeterBaumann - when using Logic's instruments, 3rd part plug-ins?

Neither of those happening here.
OS X 10.11.6 Logic 10.3.2


----------



## samphony (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is an old feature request regarding this behavior:

Select tracks on Region selection


----------



## jtenney (Jul 21, 2017)

I am reading comments over at Logicprohelp regarding a posslble overall "better sound" coming from 10.3.2--I thought I was noticing it too, but without doing an AB comparison with 10.3.1 (which I don't want to do now, more interested in getting my head around .2 without "distraction"), I can't be sure. Anyone else have any perceptions here? Also, there was a comment that the 64-bit summing engine might not have been enabled previously. I asked where to find that, since I'm the Perpetual Newbie for many many years now... Again, any comments here?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 21, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> ...MIDI recordings appear late...
> @Simon Ravn - may be specifying your OS/hardware could help to trouble shoot/compare with others.
> ...crashes whenever I try to resize a midi region...
> @PeterBaumann - when using Logic's instruments, 3rd part plug-ins?
> ...



Nope, it has nothing to do with my OS or hardware. I have never seen this before the update. Thanks for your brilliant suggestion though 

After working in a project for 20 minutes it stopped happening. It might start happening again, it seems like a display glitch with the piano roll. Because everything is recorded in place, it just looks wrong.


----------



## robh (Jul 21, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> OK I can see that data is actually recorded in the right position, musically speaking, but it appears wrong in the piano roll. Very confusing. As if the piano roll view is offset by some SMPTE amount.
> 
> It appears to be a display issue, since closing and opening the piano roll after a recording fixes it. But as soon as I record something SOME notes, after a specific bar will be offset.
> 
> EDIT: And then it suddenly stopped happening, after having worked in a project for 20 minutes or so. Woah... seems very random.


I've had a similar problem in previous versions (haven't used 10.3.2 enough to see if it happens on this version), only it displayed a whole bar late. Didn't always happen - just a seemingly random thing. Had to move the region then back again to correct it. So my guess is it's not version specific.

Rob


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 21, 2017)

robh said:


> I've had a similar problem in previous versions (haven't used 10.3.2 enough to see if it happens on this version), only it displayed a whole bar late. Didn't always happen - just a seemingly random thing. Had to move the region then back again to correct it. So my guess is it's not version specific.
> 
> Rob



Ah ok thanks! I should be happy it hasn't happened before then I guess


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 21, 2017)

samphony said:


> Oh I found a hint to Logic Pro 11
> 
> 
> Flex pitched notes no longer appear to shift in pitch when they are grabbed if the *Select tracks on region selection *preference is enabled.
> ...



can you expand why this feature would be important?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 21, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm.. just speculation, but just as w alchemy, apple is bringing in new plugins and updates slowly and and around big OS update times so it will increase their sales in the hardware side as well as getting poeple to update their os. 

they might not do the full on redmatica thing because apple plays more to the lowest common denominator (casual users) so they might leave exs24 alone and release a new sampler thats very easy to use and still be compatible with exs files. but i dont think they will do a kontakt competition. maybe in sept-nov there will be some news and release at namm? my guess its a newer version of maintage inside logic? which is kind of how it is now with those new controllerassignment knobs in logic. 

its just wierd they have bought redmatica and havent done a big sampler. but tech moves so fast i guess they didnt want to jump the gun and misfire. remeber that big PLAY sampler that was going to come out anytime soon?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 21, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> ...MIDI recordings appear late...
> @Simon Ravn - may be specifying your OS/hardware could help to trouble shoot/compare with others.
> ...crashes whenever I try to resize a midi region...
> @PeterBaumann - when using Logic's instruments, 3rd part plug-ins?
> ...


VEPro


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> hmmm.. just speculation, but just as w alchemy, apple is bringing in new plugins and updates slowly and and around big OS update times so it will increase their sales in the hardware side as well as getting poeple to update their os.
> 
> they might not do the full on redmatica thing because apple plays more to the lowest common denominator (casual users) so they might leave exs24 alone and release a new sampler thats very easy to use and still be compatible with exs files. but i dont think they will do a kontakt competition. maybe in sept-nov there will be some news and release at namm? my guess its a newer version of maintage inside logic? which is kind of how it is now with those new controllerassignment knobs in logic.
> 
> its just wierd they have bought redmatica and havent done a big sampler. but tech moves so fast i guess they didnt want to jump the gun and misfire. remeber that big PLAY sampler that was going to come out anytime soon?



My guess is a new style of track: *A "Sampler Track"*
Similar to how the Drum Kit Designer is a front end for the EXS24, this track style would basically be an instance of EXS24 behind the scenes with a VI window styled like a classic MPC or similar. The smart controls would be the same sort of setup: MPC stylings with basic controls like pitch etc. You'd be able to drag an audio file into the VI window (or Smart Control window) for basic playback and for editing start/end/loop points.

I think Cubase has a similar thing? Or DP's "nano sampler."

The EXS24 to be renamed "Sampler" with a slight GUI refresh, a couple of extra features like time stretch (but nothing too fancy) and Redmatica style updates to the sample editor. Alchemy remains the hardcore option.

This "Sampler Track" feature could then be exported to Garageband. And hopefully everyone remains happy.


----------



## samphony (Jul 21, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> can you expand why this feature would be important?


Sure:

you can enable (via preferences and key command) select regions on track selection but afaik not the other way around. For me this would allow to select multiple regions and while doing so to select the tracks as well. It's probably a habit when editing in pro tools with Track Selection Follows Edit Selection enabled. 

On some occasions this would allow me to speed up tasks like creating tracks stacks or when selecting a Region to make sure that it's track is selected as well etc. especially useful on big displays like 40"+ to reduce mouse travel. 

It would also be cool if a vertical marquee selection over multiple regions selects these tracks to apply solo etc.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 21, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> My guess is a new style of track: *A "Sampler Track"*
> Similar to how the Drum Kit Designer is a front end for the EXS24, this track style would basically be an instance of EXS24 behind the scenes with a VI window styled like a classic MPC or similar. The smart controls would be the same sort of setup: MPC stylings with basic controls like pitch etc. You'd be able to drag an audio file into the VI window, or Smart Control window for basic playback etc. I think Cubase has a similar thing?
> 
> That leaves the actual EXS24 to be renamed "Sampler" with a slight GUI refresh, a couple of extra features like time stretch (but nothing too fancy) and Redmatica style updates to the sample editor. Alchemy remains the hardcore option.



oh right. forgot about that new drummer thing. yes, i was thinking somehting like that as well. maybe in the future it will better controls and gui like kontakt. maybe opened t 3rd party dev? 
but i dont know about the exs24 refresh.... there are some old skool hardcore fans who raise hell if they changed their 20 year old sampler


----------



## clisma (Jul 21, 2017)

Can anyone please confirm that the ESC key no longer closes windows such as the Transform, Preferences, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 21, 2017)

I just reasampled a lot of my orchestral libraries into EXS to have access with small footprint and adjustable envelopes and CC control. Works like a charme, the EXS is a real workhorse. Opening the Kontakt GUI takes five seconds each time, the EXS is just there. I'm happy with the simplicity and efficency. No need to complicate things.
I think they will improve the GUI like they did with the other plugins (Retina etc) but leave the synth part of it to Alchemy.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 21, 2017)

clisma said:


> Can anyone please confirm that the ESC key no longer closes windows such as the Transform, Preferences, etc.? Thanks.



Just tried it. Didn't close the windows.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 21, 2017)

samphony said:


> Sure:
> 
> you can enable (via preferences and key command) select regions on track selection but afaik not the other way around. For me this would allow to select multiple regions and while doing so to select the tracks as well. It's probably a habit when editing in pro tools with Track Selection Follows Edit Selection enabled.
> 
> ...




oh, interesting. thx


----------



## jonathanwright (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm getting a few UI glitches.

When I edit CC data in a region using a lane in the Piano Roll, then select another region, the new region will display the CC data from the previously edited one, not the one I have selected.

Clicking in the piano roll notes area 'resets' the CC lane to the correct one.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 21, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> but i dont know about the exs24 refresh.... there are some old skool hardcore fans who raise hell if they changed their 20 year old sampler



Might be the exs24 actually means "expires after 24 years" (exs24), so theres 4 more years to go.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 21, 2017)

gsilbers:


> its just wierd they have bought redmatica and havent done a big sampler



Andrea (who was Redmatica) just left Apple. I'm not sure what he worked on.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 21, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I just reasampled a lot of my orchestral libraries into EXS to have access with small footprint and adjustable envelopes and CC control. Works like a charme, the EXS is a real workhorse. Opening the Kontakt GUI takes five seconds each time, the EXS is just there. I'm happy with the simplicity and efficency. No need to complicate things.
> I think they will improve the GUI like they did with the other plugins (Retina etc) but leave the synth part of it to Alchemy.



I am with you on this one. For a while I wanted EXS to change into some big powerhouse, but now I am scared of bloat and anything that would slow it down. I can do everything I need to do in EXS as it stands now, and fancier Kontakt features like true-legato transitions are not something I would be using for my own samples anyway.

So I hereby rescind any previous statements that might have suggested that I want EXS to change into some "Kontakt-killer".

That said, I wouldn't mind having the following:

- Per-Zone "sync to host tempo" for samples in the EXS Editor. Just a check box to enable it for each zone, and a field to enter "original tempo" (which would default to the tempo encoded as MetaData if it's an Apple Loop, or the "guessed" tempo if it's a WAV file with no MetaData) with accompanying checkbox to use / not use that assumed tempo value and allow manual entry in the tempo field? Something simple like that.

- "Fundamental killer" filter type - basically an adjustable notch filter, in the zone parameters inside the editor, that always tracks the keyboard at 100% and can be used to boost, reduce, or eliminate the ratio of the fundamental "pitch" relative to all the other harmonics / grit / stuff that might be in a sample. Then you could remove that "sine wave" aspect in something like a bowed piano sample and enhance all the "scrape". Not a front panel filter, I'm talking about a per-zone parameter with only two parameters: center pitch and amount of boost / cut.

Other than that, keep it like it is!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 21, 2017)

Charlie, what about just sending each zone to a separate output and putting the filters there?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 21, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> - "Fundamental killer" filter type - basically an adjustable notch filter, in the zone parameters inside the editor, that always tracks the keyboard at 100% and can be used to boost, reduce, or eliminate the ratio of the fundamental "pitch" relative to all the other harmonics / grit / stuff that might be in a sample. Then you could remove that "sine wave" aspect in something like a bowed piano sample and enhance all the "scrape". Not a front panel filter, I'm talking about a per-zone parameter with only two parameters: center pitch and amount of boost / cut.



Isn't it easier to filter the sample before loading it into EXS?

p.s. for more advanced filterings i really like Iris (izotope). With it you can remove unwanted spectral contents easily.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd like the EXS to 'modwheel' through dynamic sample layers and do round robins at the same time... but I would easily pass for keeping a fast and efficient handling.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 21, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Charlie, what about just sending each zone to a separate output and putting the filters there?



Well, I want the "Fundamental Killer" filters to track the keyboard, so that they're always killing the "sine wave" aka fundamental pitch within a sample. But that kind of thing isn't really something that can be done with an external filter / eq type plugin. I tried the Surfer EQ plugin but that is acting on the summed total of whatever polyphonic part you're playing on EXS - what I'm after is having this filter applied to each note individually before they are summed, so when you play a chord each note within the chord is being filtered before they are all added together.

I've simulated this in Kontakt, but it's a bit of a hassle - and I rarely use Kontakt anyway. Still, as a proof of concept exercise it showed me that an optimized version of this would need very few parameters to be very effective.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 21, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Isn't it easier to filter the sample before loading it into EXS?
> 
> p.s. for more advanced filterings i really like Iris (izotope). With it you can remove unwanted spectral contents easily.



Well, pre-processing the samples is a huge hassle. Takes extra time to do the destructive edits, results in duplicate copies of mass amounts of sample data and their corresponding EXS Instruments, blah blah blah. I am not thrilled at the idea of chewing through 2tb of EXS samples, performing per-sample destructive notch eq on every single one.

Much easier and better (for me at least) to just have a quick way to do this non-destructively right in the EXS itself. Now that I think about it a little more, it would need to be addressable from the EXS front panel and be a mod destination in the matrix as well. Just one or two new parameters, no big deal. 

This is the kind of thing that I just want to do on the fly as I'm composing / mixing, applied in a similar fashion to how you'd eq or filter an instrument you're playing. Like, "Hey, that bowed piano Instrument with 60 samples spread across the keyboard seems to have some nice scrape to it, but in the mix it's reading like just another sine-wave pad. Let me just lower the fundamental level by 12 db - there we go. Nice and scrapey now."

I use Iris as well, but it's so very different to EXS, is a bit of a CPU hog, and doesn't import EXS Instruments.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 21, 2017)

Saxer said:


> I'd like the EXS to 'modwheel' through dynamic sample layers and do round robins at the same time... but I would easily pass for keeping a fast and efficient handling.



You can already do this for many years. Here's how:

- Do NOT use Groups to separate your dynamics layers. Put all of the dynamic layers for a single Round-Robin in a single Group, by enabling "velocity splits" in the Zone Editor and entering the desired velocity ranges there.

- In the Groups Editor, set up the "Start By Group" deal to round-robin through the Groups.

- On the front panel GUI of EXS, the left-most (first) mod routing in the matrix usually defaults to having the Src = Velocity and the Dest = Sample Select. Change this Src to "Ctrl #1" and leave the Dest set to Sample Select. Now, instead of Velocity switching between the velocity split layers you set up in the Editor, Mod Wheel will control which velocity range's samples you hear. And, better than using Groups for this, you can change between layers while a note is sustaining, as opposed to pre-selecting before the note is hit and being stuck with that choice until a new note is triggered.

- Just above the Mod Matrix, in the little box labelled "Xfade" there are two parameters - Amount and Type. With the Amount parameter set to anything above zero, those velocity ranges will now overlap and crossfade as you use the mod wheel to scroll through them. The Type parameter controls the crossfade curve. Adjust to taste.

The great thing about this is that you can set up all your EXS Instrument sample mapping as though you were only going to use Note Velocity to select dynamic layers, and then decide on a per-use basis to substitute Ctrl #1 for Velocity in the mod matrix, and fine-tune the Xfade amount and curve type to suit the situation as you go. If you reduce the amount of that slider in mod matrix slot #1 to less than maximum, you'll never hear the loudest layers (whether you're using Velocity or Mod Wheel), and you can even invert the response (but this usually requires using another mod matrix slot with Src = Maximum and Dest = Sample Select to act as a "bias" for the inverted routing).

I do the combined round-robin plus mod-wheel-crossfade thing all the time. No problem there.







Oh, and I forgot - you can actually still do this using Groups, by hitting the little "+" button at the top of the Select Group By column. Hitting this will add another, stacked, layer of Select Group By conditions. It can get a little fiddly, but you're basically saying "Select this Group by Round-Robin AND by Controller Range". The sonic result is a little different, resulting in pre-selecting which dynamic layer will play based on where the incoming Controller is at the moment that the note is triggered - so it's not crossfading between layers, only selecting them. I never really use this method, preferring to do the "use mod wheel instead of velocity for Sample Select in the mod matrix" thing instead.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey Charlie, that's great! I just tried it... and works! Just completed my 'half way' CC1 and 'half way' velocity controlled short strings with round robins. Now I can play repeating patterns with velocity accents (*x*xx*x* xxxx) and CC drive them with a slow crescendo over bars without loosing the accents. Great! Thanks!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 22, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Hey Charlie, that's great! I just tried it... and works! Just completed my 'half way' CC1 and 'half way' velocity controlled short strings with round robins. Now I can play repeating patterns with velocity accents (*x*xx*x* xxxx) and CC drive them with a slow crescendo over bars without loosing the accents. Great! Thanks!



Glad that worked! It took me a few years to realize that the routing of Note Velocity to actually *control* switching between the velocity layers set up in the EXS Editor was a user-assignable thing, and that one could replace the mod source (normally Note Velocity) with any other mod source - mod wheel, breath control, etc. Blew my mind!

And, this is one area in which EXS is far superior to even the mighty Kontakt. Setting up velocity splits in Kontakt is fairly simple - making them velocity crossfades is a little more complex, and not simple to edit or tweak the crossfade ranges or curves after the fact. Setting up mod wheel crossfades in Kontakt, on the other hand, is *not* fun - you wind up with a whole bunch of those "mod scale" or "modifier curves" or whatever they're called, and you have to either recall stored preset curves or attempt to draw smooth ones with the mouse. Awful. Switching an already-built Instrument from Velocity crossfade over to mod wheel crossfade mode? Fuhgeddaboudit. *Super* pain in the arse.

But in EXS, you just switch a single mod matrix source, tweak the crossfade amount parameter, and you're done, and these are non-destructive edits to the saved EXS Instrument - they're non-destructive front panel settings that are recalled with each instance of EXS in a saved Logic Project, although you can, if you want, force the saving of those tweaked settings back to the EXS Instrument on disc. This is an ideal way to work for me.

Another reason I love EXS!


----------



## samphony (Jul 22, 2017)

Maybe we should start a thread about cool exs sampling tricks?

How to re-sample sources, building instruments etc???

Or does it needs its own category like Kontakt?

@charlieclouser 
Great knowledge that you share here! Thanks for that!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 22, 2017)

samphony said:


> Maybe we should start a thread about cool exs sampling tricks?
> 
> How to re-sample sources, building instruments etc???
> 
> ...



Hey, you start the thread / forum section and I'll be there!

Although, I warn you... I'm likely to post a detailed tutorial on how to convert complex, protected Kontakt libraries into EXS Instruments, and the amount of text that will require might exceed the total storage capacity of the servers!


----------



## PeterN (Jul 22, 2017)

jtenney said:


> I am reading comments over at Logicprohelp regarding a posslble overall "better sound" coming from 10.3.2--I thought I was noticing it too, but without doing an AB comparison with 10.3.1 (which I don't want to do now, more interested in getting my head around .2 without "distraction"), I can't be sure. Anyone else have any perceptions here? Also, there was a comment that the 64-bit summing engine might not have been enabled previously. I asked where to find that, since I'm the Perpetual Newbie for many many years now... Again, any comments here?



After using it two days I am also hearing a "better sound". This may be a placebo effect too, who knows, but it sure seems clearer. I opened older projects and even they sounded clearer. As if some muddy frequencies had been cut surgically somewhere. (Macbook Pro late 2016 here, if that would make any difference - updated its system same day.)


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 22, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> Hey, you start the thread / forum section and I'll be there!
> 
> Although, I warn you... I'm likely to post a detailed tutorial on how to convert complex, protected Kontakt libraries into EXS Instruments, and the amount of text that will require might exceed the total storage capacity of the servers!




Hey Charlie, is it a myth that you cannot have a "true legato" patch in the EXS24?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> .., is it a myth that you cannot have a "true legato" patch in the EXS24?



Jay, when VSL had EXS24 versions (in the early 2000s) of their library, it had true legato. It could be that this was an add on the the "normal" EXS24. However, that feature only existed in the 32bit version of Logic. 
In the 64bit version, the legato samples didn't work any longer.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 22, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Jay, when VSL had EXS24 versions (in the early 2000s) of their library, it had true legato. It could be that this was an add on the the "normal" EXS24. However, that feature only existed in the 32bit version of Logic.
> In the 64bit version, the legato samples didn't work any longer.



Yes, but it did so with a thing called the Performance tool that VSL included.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2017)

I will propose the idea to Mike and his new staff if you would like guys?


----------



## dgburns (Jul 22, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> I am with you on this one. For a while I wanted EXS to change into some big powerhouse, but now I am scared of bloat and anything that would slow it down. I can do everything I need to do in EXS as it stands now, and fancier Kontakt features like true-legato transitions are not something I would be using for my own samples anyway.
> 
> So I hereby rescind any previous statements that might have suggested that I want EXS to change into some "Kontakt-killer".
> 
> ...



Why not tell the dev's to leave exs as is. If they really feel the need to build a "bigger badder bloatier" sampler, keep it seperate so we have both. (and we can keep our beloved exs as is)
just sayin'


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 22, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Hey Charlie, is it a myth that you cannot have a "true legato" patch in the EXS24?



I remember those old VSL true-legato patches, but they used the VSL Performance Tool thing that seems to have gone away.

I can't really think of a way to do it in the same way that Kontakt does it, by detecting the interval between the current note and the next note and then automatically selecting an appropriate legato transition sample - at least not within the current framework of the EXS Editor.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 22, 2017)

That is what I was told. Well, that is one addition I would like then


----------



## samphony (Jul 22, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> Hey, you start the thread / forum section and I'll be there!
> 
> Although, I warn you... I'm likely to post a detailed tutorial on how to convert complex, protected Kontakt libraries into EXS Instruments, and the amount of text that will require might exceed the total storage capacity of the servers!



The way you share your knowledge here is absolutely gold!!! I believe everyone will agree. It also shows that's important how well one knows their toolset especially their DAW!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 22, 2017)

There's a guy who reprogrammed the performance tool in Logics scripter format:
http://www.3raudio.com/vsl.html


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 23, 2017)

Saxer said:


> There's a guy who reprogrammed the performance tool in Logics scripter format:
> http://www.3raudio.com/vsl.html



Wow, very cool. I don't think I still have the EXS versions of those old VSL instruments though... but still.

Same guys also make the indispensable Space Designer Manager software, which I have and rely on to batch create SD presets from folders full of IR files.


----------



## samphony (Jul 23, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> oh, interesting. thx


Logic already has a Key Command "Select Track by Region/Folder" that lets you manually select the Track of a selected Region (the first Track is multiple Regions on multiple Tracks are selected). Now with this new Preference, it does it automatically. 
And to round it of the new "Select Tracks on Region Selection" does exactly as I proposed it in my three years old feature request it selects multiple tracks if you select multiple regions.


----------



## FredW (Jul 23, 2017)

samphony said:


> Maybe we should start a thread about cool exs sampling tricks?
> 
> How to re-sample sources, building instruments etc???
> 
> ...


Very good suggestion, maybe continue on this thread that Syntpunk created not so long ago? http://vi-control.net/community/threads/the-exs-24-thread.59816/ 

For me the sampler itself is absolutely fine as it is. I just wish the navigation in the EXS24 library browser would be like it used to be in L9. It's a bit annoying having to move the mouse to the blue triangle on the track to swap instrument. It used to be faster to navigate and change instrument just using the keyboard. I know I should probably use patches instead but its a bit of a hassle having to create those for every EXS24 instrument. 

The "limitations" that comes with the EXS24 is often just a huge time saver. Can't even imagine the effort it would take to resample a deep sampled library including the legato samples and then do all the mapping of those. I used to include the release samples but never figured out a way to control the release velocity layer or the release volume of those over time. If this is a feature I have missed somewhere then please let me know.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 23, 2017)

Update...This idea has been received with optimism so be on the lookout in the next week for developments, stay tuned EXS users...



synthpunk said:


> I will propose the idea to Mike and his new staff if you would like guys?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 23, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> Wow, very cool. I don't think I still have the EXS versions of those old VSL instruments though... but still.
> 
> Same guys also make the indispensable Space Designer Manager software, which I have and rely on to batch create SD presets from folders full of IR files.




But if such a thing can be done to work with VSL samples, theoretically should it not be possible to do a universal version? I will discuss this with my friends Peter Schwartz and Andrea Gozzi perhaps.


----------



## lpuser (Jul 24, 2017)

*Free "What´s New in Logic Pro X 10.3.2" PDF available*

Please note that Edgar Rothermich has released a fanatic 90-page graphic manual of all the new features in Logic Pro. Get it from his homepage (where there are other nice tutorials available for sale):

http://www.logicprogem.com/LogicProGEM/Home.html


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 25, 2017)

Very odd crashes still happening here after this new update - everything else working fine but any adjustments made to region lengths in the main arrange window (not in the piano roll, that works fine) are more often than not causing crashes. Usually with VEPro 6 (latest update) instances, but today it's also been happening with audio files. This didn't happen with the previous version of Logic so if no-one else is experiencing this I must have a corrupted file somewhere presumably.


----------



## dbudde (Jul 26, 2017)

dbudde said:


> Crashes for me every time on launch. Running beta version of High Sierra.


This is fixed in public beta 3 of High Sierra.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 26, 2017)

Backup for old version i mean for OS X. i course know Logic trick i allready have 9.1.8 and i think some older version togethert now. Most plugins what i quickly looked should work fine. i mean NI stuff,Tone2 Saurus,Rob Papen Blue 2 and Ezdrummer,and VSL stuff. even Bestservice Engien what i dont yet need but Era 2 needs it... very likely found way i put stuff back form timemachine backup and copy all custom files files before this for external hd.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 27, 2017)

Gave in yesterday and installed the latest public beta of High Sierra to try with Logic Pro X 10.3.2. Everything worked fine: Kontakt, Play, Spectrasonics, UAD, etc. except for the VE Pro 6 server AU plug-in, which Logic will not see in High Sierra, even though VE Pro 6 itself opens fine.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is a video Roundup of 10.3.2.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2017)

WTF moment. Just realised 10.3.2 while I was on holiday and didn't process that this was new... are we really talking improved GUI... can I get excited about the GUI responsiveness on my rMBP... oh please lord...


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2017)

Bounce-in-place now works for MIDI regions on tracks assigned to auxiliary channels receiving input from a multi-out Software Instrument
Horizontal Auto Zoom now reliably sets the correct zoom level the first time it is used in the Piano Roll.
There is now an Audio > General preference to reserve lowered number busses from auto assignment.
Just a few little things I picked out that used to drive me nuts and have been addressed. Amazing list.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone else catching the changes that have apparently been made in the logic X 10.2.3 audioengine? I'm certainly hearing something not quite sure if I like it if I had to say it's perhaps a lack of clarity in the low and now ?


----------

